# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Мой Су-24М

## Александр II

Модель собиралась в подарок брату, который служит на этих машинах. Собиралась за 2вечера. В первый вечер-был собран планер, всё зашпатлёванно и зашкуренно. А также подготовленно к окраске. Во-второй вечер - окраска. Красил АКАН-ом. Перевёл деки, и местами карандашом прошёлся по расшивке,а также имитировал грязь на нижних поверхностях. На фотках модель готова на 99%. 
На большее не было времени...

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

> Собиралась за 2вечера. В первый вечер-был собран планер, всё зашпатлёванно и зашкуренно. А также подготовленно к окраске. Во-второй вечер - окраска.


Абалдеть... Вот это скорость... Эх-х-х ма... Ну где ж время то взять для всего этого.... У меня только стабилизаторы получается клеить по два дня...
Красивая машинка... Звездовская? Косяки есть какие?

----------


## Александр II

Главное желание, и можно будет за такое время сделать и не такое. А вообще, если бы у меня было бы время, то я разгулялся бы на нём... Но лично я доволен тем, что я смог сделать за 2вечера.

Модель да, Звездовская. Косяки??? Да вроде ничего такого не было. Вот тока при склеивании фюзеляжа в районе кабины - образовались ступеньки, а так всё нормуль. Так что Owl, собирайте его, и в пару ставьте F-111!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

> Так что Owl, собирайте его, и в пару ставьте F-111!!!


Ну для этого мне еще нужно домучать Ан-12 и Ту-95...  :Biggrin:  
А с восьми вечера при исскуственном освещении не больно то разгонишься... Да еще и гоняют из угла в угол, своего места нету постоянного....
Ну ничего, прорвемся..  :Wink:

----------


## Александр II

А вообще главное желание. Кстати, а вы делаете простой Ан-12??? Просто я сейчас делаю на заказ Ан-12БК-ППС, если есть интерес - могу выложить его фотки.

----------


## Owl

> делаю на заказ Ан-12БК-ППС


И я купил Ан-12БК-ППС. Но делаю просто БКашку... Не нравится мне всё это навесное на нем. Решил сделать обычный транспорт. Просто в продаже не было на тот момент Ан-12БК, а деньги в кармане были...

----------


## Owl

> если есть интерес - могу выложить его фотки.


Интерес всегда есть, а уж если есть фотки, то тем более.  :Wink:   Здесь есть темка "Ан-12 от Родена". Выложи туда, когда будет время... 
Инструкция по сборке Ан-12БК от Родена

----------


## Nazar

> Модель да, Звездовская. Косяки??? Да вроде ничего такого не было. Вот тока при склеивании фюзеляжа в районе кабины - образовались ступеньки, а так всё нормуль. Так что Owl, собирайте его, и в пару ставьте F-111!!!


Звездовская (Драгоновская) модель , в принципе сплошной косяк, но на оригинал все-же похожа. А вот ставить в пару к Су-24 , F-111 ,мне кажется не корректно , гораздо ближе к нему Торнадо :Smile:

----------


## Александр II

> Звездовская (Драгоновская) модель , в принципе сплошной косяк, но на оригинал все-же похожа. А вот ставить в пару к Су-24 , F-111 ,мне кажется не корректно , гораздо ближе к нему Торнадо


Торнадо??? Ну, Владимир, это уже на вкус!!! Мне больше F-111 нравится. В любом случае - решать не мне. Хотя!!! Ведь можно три эти модели рядом поставить!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Евгений-de

Александр  .  Могу  я  узнать  какое  вооружение бело  подвешенно на  ваш Су-24

----------


## Александр II

Я ничего под борт не вешал.
Только на подставке приделал на тонкую проволоку 2 бомбы, как бы падают...

-----------
Александр.

----------

